# Anyone knows an English speakig lawyer?



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey fellow forumers,

Anyone knows an English speaking lawyer in Athens that deals with company registrations and such?

Or maybe someone knows what do I need to do to open a LTD company or a Sole Trader.

Any help is appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

zabestof said:


> Hey fellow forumers,
> 
> Anyone knows an English speaking lawyer in Athens that deals with company registrations and such?
> 
> ...


Look up Paraskevas Law. Dimitris speaks perfect English


----------

